# Heat Cord



## saximus (Jul 26, 2011)

This has probably been answered but I can't find it. I'm just wondering is there a minimum separation distance between rows when you lay this stuff out in the typical "S" shape? I remember reading 5cm somewhere but I don't remember if that was a recommended distance or just what that person had done themselves.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 26, 2011)

It depends on how hot you want a spot hotter means wrap tighter cooler means further apart just make sure you don't cross it or let it touch anything. And you use a good thermostat.


----------



## saximus (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah I knew about the hotter and cooler thing but does that mean, other than having it touching, there is no minimum as far as safety and stuff goes?


----------



## Erebos (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't think so as long as there is a thermostat.


----------



## saximus (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome thanks very much


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 26, 2011)

A lot of it is trial and error to get the temps right. My plan of attack is to use small pieces of duct tape, use it to 'tack' the tape in place, put the covering on leaving a couple of millilmetres between the cord and the covering (less hot spots) and test run for a week in place in the tank with doors shut etc, and change the spacing to suit. then use cable holders (n shaped plastic with a nail on one side)
I dont like having the cord totally enclosed and make sure heat build up can escape (I dont like seeing the entire cord covered in tape either)
With the way i set my enclosures up i dont run thermostats, and with the right wattage cord (or even globe for that matter) i dont need to.


----------



## saximus (Jul 26, 2011)

You're up early Jax . Thanks yeah I was planning on doing some trial and error on it but just wasn't sure if I had to have a certain spacing or not


----------



## slim6y (Jul 26, 2011)

I think br3nton is correct with the thermostat control. 

And also bending the cord at right angles could damage the electrical workings....

Electromagnetic flux might also be a very small problem - though a 50W heat cord will only be about 0.3A so magnetic flux would be low - it is because of the flux that is the reason you're meant to unravel an extension cord fully before using it.


----------



## saximus (Jul 26, 2011)

Oooh look at Slim pulling out the geek info. I'm an electrical engineer so I knew that already


----------



## slim6y (Jul 26, 2011)

saximus said:


> Oooh look at Slim pulling out the geek info. I'm an electrical engineer so I knew that already



Man... and I was actually going to work out the exact FLUX that you were going to get... but now you can flux off.. Geeeeeez, here's what you get for being nice 

Problem solved???


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jul 26, 2011)

my 1 said no smaller gap then 40mm tho iv never been 1 to listen to instructions, every time iv used a heat cord iv put the runs 20mm apart and have had no probs with a thermo connected tho in saying that i have had a heat cord stop working only after using it for a few days tho that was a 4ft on top of it crushing it so i think thats what killed it not the fact that it only had a 20mm gap as i have 1 running now on a tank with a gap of 20mm.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 26, 2011)

saximus said:


> You're up early Jax . Thanks yeah I was planning on doing some trial and error on it but just wasn't sure if I had to have a certain spacing or not



Up early !!! i've been up since 5am, i've been at work since 7am  ... its a lining up to be a slow day for a change 

any electrical cord shouldn't be used rolled (as already stated by slimy) sharp angles are ok as long as you dont keep undoing and redoing the angle.
@reptile lover, i would think that there was an issue with the cord to start with, i doubt that having weight evenly distributed over the cord would have been a problem,


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 26, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Up early !!! i've been up since 5am, i've been at work since 7am  ... its a lining up to be a slow day for a change
> 
> any electrical cord shouldn't be used rolled (as already stated by slimy) sharp angles are ok as long as you dont keep undoing and redoing the angle.
> @reptile lover, i would think that there was an issue with the cord to start with, i doubt that having weight evenly distributed over the cord would have been a problem,



Ive been up since 5am worked my '8hr shift' and got home at 8:30am :lol: Hows that for maths!! ha ha....

In relation to heat cords, what wattage is recommended? Im wanting to router out some timber and run a heat cord for the purpose of heating 4-5 click clacks.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 26, 2011)

it would depend on the size of the click clacks, when my 5 were in tubs, i lined up the tubs, measured for 3 runs of cable and bought the cable to suit, from memory it was a 60w(?) 

I like your maths skills, if that were me i'd be home in the shed by now !!


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 26, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> it would depend on the size of the click clacks, when my 5 were in tubs, i lined up the tubs, measured for 3 runs of cable and bought the cable to suit, from memory it was a 60w(?)
> 
> I like your maths skills, if that were me i'd be home in the shed by now !!



I like my job 

The click clacks i will use are the 7L Sistema tubs


----------



## the_brad (Jul 26, 2011)

Y don't ya just use heat tape? Herp shop sells it cheap.. It's easyer to setup n takes up no room under the cage or tub.


----------



## killimike (Jul 26, 2011)

Actually, I've been meaning to ask about this Brad. Tape seems very popular overseas, but here heatcord is everywhere.

I have also wanted to know the answer to your question Sax, so thanks for asking it


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 26, 2011)

Heat tape starts at $30 per metre on the smaller stuff then add crimps and connectors etc .... a 9m cord is around $45 , if you have a serious tub rack it will be get costly using tape.


----------



## killimike (Jul 26, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Heat tape starts at $30 per metre on the smaller stuff then add crimps and connectors etc .... a 9m cord is around $45 , if you have a serious tub rack it will be get costly using tape.



There's one good reason  Maybe like everything else it's cheaper in the states.


----------



## James_Scott (Jul 26, 2011)

We use 80w heat cord on our racks with a distance of 5cm between runs for hatchies with only two runs and a distance of 8cm apart between two runs for adults. I think there was an article from matt bonnet on this subject in one of the herp mags a year or two back. It was for nephrurus setups but it is universal for most species kept in tubs. Just be sure to always use a top quality thermostat.


----------



## viciousred (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry I'm gonna jump in here with my own question. I was told you can use heat cord inside the eclosure? Is this ok?


----------



## saximus (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah they are water proof so it's fine.
Nice timing bringing this thread up again. I made my first heat pad last night. Here are the photos:
The cord:






With the tiles added:


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry I'm gonna jump in here with my own question. I was told you can use heat cord inside the eclosure? Is this ok?................

I use my heat cord inside my enclosure, I have it 'weighed' down using small pieces of slate under the substrate........i havent had any problems.


----------



## viciousred (Jul 28, 2011)

I have been using it in mine for about 3 years, just taped to the bottomwith nespaper than breeders choice over the top, only prob i had was with my coastal continually ripping it up and coiling in it. I finally found a tape she cant beat  just moved her into her 4 foot tank, light during the day, cord at night. still hiding most of the time, only been 2 weeks


----------



## Jen (Jul 28, 2011)

viciousred said:


> I have been using it in mine for about 3 years, just taped to the bottomwith nespaper than breeders choice over the top, only prob i had was with my coastal continually ripping it up and coiling in it. I finally found a tape she cant beat  just moved her into her 4 foot tank, light during the day, cord at night. still hiding most of the time, only been 2 weeks



You use tape inside your enclosure?


----------



## viciousred (Jul 28, 2011)

No, cord taped to the bottom of the enclosure


----------



## Jen (Jul 28, 2011)

viciousred said:


> No, cord taped to the bottom of the enclosure



Yes, I meant tape as in sticky tape, from your description you have sticky tape inside your enclosure....


----------



## viciousred (Jul 28, 2011)

yes...?


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jul 28, 2011)

viciousred said:


> yes...?


.................


----------



## Jen (Jul 28, 2011)

viciousred said:


> yes...?



You might want to do a search on here about sticky tape and what it can do to your animal. I really hope you will remove the tape from the enclosure ASAP.


----------



## viciousred (Jul 28, 2011)

Oops.. learn something new every day. had never heard of anything like that happening, alot of my friends with snakes use tape to anchor there heatcord, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jen (Jul 28, 2011)

No worries, you might want to pass the tip along.


----------



## saximus (Jul 28, 2011)

I reckon some types are fine. Especially if it's being used for heat cord and then had a tile or whatever on it. The snake will never come in contact with it


----------



## viciousred (Jul 28, 2011)

I mostly deffinatly will.


----------



## killimike (Aug 1, 2011)

How is your heat tile going now Sax?


----------



## saximus (Aug 1, 2011)

I haven't tried it out in an enclosure yet. I gotta get my *** into gear and try it. I'm a little worried because I tested it out on the kitchen bench and it didn't get very warm at all but I'm hoping it's like a heat mat in that way and once it's actually in an enclosure with a snake sitting on top of it, it will get a bit warmer


----------



## killimike (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm sure you're right and it will heat up more in the enclosure, once it's been running a while, and being basked on


----------



## snoopy (Aug 1, 2011)

Can I ask where you get the heat cord from. Is it only available through reptile shops or can you get it at electrical wholesalers.


----------



## saximus (Aug 1, 2011)

I wouldn't think you could get it from electrical places since it's specifically made for this purpose


----------



## hissnbits (Aug 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> Yeah they are water proof so it's fine.
> Nice timing bringing this thread up again. I made my first heat pad last night. Here are the photos:
> The cord:
> 
> ...



We us a similar method. Fibro cement sheet for a base, aluminim tape to hold the heat cord, and then a larger ceramic tile (approx 400 x 400) over the taped heat cord and sealed with silicon around the edges (instead of dowels, but of course more permament). We also change the spacing of the cord across the heat tile so that there is a temp gradient. We still use with thermostats, but find getting the right temperature easier as the snakes can find what they like across the tile.



> snoopyCan I ask where you get the heat cord from. Is it only available through reptile shops or can you get it at electrical wholesalers.​




Most reptile supplies business should carry them. We do a 9m 80w round cord with AUS plugs for $29.95.​


----------

